# Can I run multiple projectors off one display computer in Watchout?



## Natalie H (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi there everyone

I'm a scenic grad student working on my first projection design. For the show we are working on I need to run 3 projectors with different content for each of them. The program we are using for this is Watchout. What I need to know is if it is possible to run three different projectors off of one display computer. The Watchout manual says that you need a different display computer and license for each projector. Is there a way around that?

Thank you
Natalie H.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome Natalie. I moved this thread so that it is posted in the proper forum. Hopefully you will get a better reply here.

~Dave


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 19, 2014)

Watchout version 4.x can only output from one Display PC to one projector per licence, so a 3-screen show would need 3 Display PCs each hooked to one projector each and 3 licences (4 licences if you are also using a Production PC to control the 3). With a dual output graphics card, you can set each Display PC to clone the output such that one output is to a projector and the other is cloned to a desk monitor without the need for an additional licence.

Watchout version 5.x changed the requirement, and is able to output to a maximum of 6 outputs from one Display PC with one licence, assuming the PC has the muscle and capabilities especially Active display port adapters and EDID managers. All outputs from the one PC must be of the same resolution. The other requirement is that Watchout (all versions) can only communicate with one graphics card in the Display PC. Other graphics cards installed will merely display the fullscreen Watchout logo and nothing else.

So if you have WO v4.x, sorry, you are restricted to one screen from one Display PC per licence.
A possible option, and I emphasize, possible, is to have a Matrox Triplehead2Go between the output of the Display PC and the 3 projectors, again assuming the Display PC has the muscle to output without playback problems a very wide high resolution image that will be split by the Matrox. I don't have a Matrox, so can't try.
Lately, another possible option has appeared using a display port hub (or mini-display port hub) such as the EVGA MST where you can connect a single display port output from the graphics card to 2 or more displays/projectors. (Avoid the Club3D MST - reported unreliable).

Your most reliable option is to upgrade WO version 4 to version 5 at least 2 of your licences (needs an exchange of dongles) - one for the Production PC and one for the Display PC, and buy 2 or 3 Active Display port adapters (the DVI output of the graphics card does not need such an adapter). Make sure it is ACTIVE. Passive ones will not work. Chances are you will also need an EDID Manager for each output when you exceed 2 outputs from a graphics card, especially with long cable runs to the projectors (eg. Gefen DVI Detective - about one of the cheapest available). 1-3m cables to monitors/projectors may work fine without the EDID Manager for 3 outputs, but this is where one gets tricked into thinking it will also work when on-site with the projectors.

good luck!
ThomasL


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 19, 2014)

I second the possiblility of using Matrox TH2G, but no guarantee. Are the three projectors the same resolution?

Are you limited to using Watchout? After talking to one of my grad student interns who regularly was required to use Watchout, she was extremely frustrated when she graduated since many of the companies she looked at working with could not afford the program. Options like Qlab or Isadora can get you the ability to do the three different outputs from one computer (with the appropriate hardware) and are readily available to smaller production companies. 

What kind of content do you plan on using? Will they all be motion graphics or will they be stills? Do you need to map all of the outputs or will they be on screens?


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 20, 2014)

Chances are Natalie is on Windows since she has been using Watchout. Qlab is for Mac if I'm not wrong.

But if she is on Mac, for a one-off show, another option is rental of Renewed Vision's ProVideoPlayer2. Natalie, please check their website under 'Store' tab for rental of 2 weeks or one month.

ThomasL


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 20, 2014)

Just found a shareware priced program for multi-screen shows, Windows based...but the interface stinks. Perhaps if one learns the shortcut keys (F9, F10, F11, etc) using it would be simpler - Video Mill from http://breakthrusoftware.com.

ThomasL


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 20, 2014)

@ThomasL, you are correct that Qlab is a Mac only program. I only mention that program as one that is commonly used. If the computer hardware is something that may need to be replaced anyhow (due to not being able to handle the requirements), a new Mac plus Qlab will likely be cheaper than a new PC plus the newer version of Watchout.

There is another freeware program called Video Projection Tools. It would likely do all that was required for this design, though I have found the program to be a bit clunky. If you are willing to spend the time, it's worth the money.


----------



## dbaxter (Sep 21, 2014)

Because you asked specifically for software that will support multiple video outputs, I'm allowed to suggest you give Cue Player Premium Plus a trial. It will drive 3 monitors easily from one computer (1 monitor and two projectors) and can control, via a network, 4 additional projectors from other computers (2 each). The demo file on the website shows a production of Tommy with just such a setup - 6 concurrent videos playing. I am the author should you have any questions.


----------

